# Pricing for a 4 gas station bid



## kingkong1 (Nov 3, 2009)

I recently was asked to plow 4 shell gas stations. 3 are open 24/7 and 1 closes. how much do most contractors charge in the new england area? How much to salt the area? how much extra for call backs? One concern of mine is most are on State roads with the sidewalks getting snow pushed on after im done. what is the norm to charge for that? Im small and have time to do these and hope that they would be money makers. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

It's going to be hard to get someone to tell you how to do your job. I know this is a place for learning and helping but to be honest, what your asking is for your competition to tell you how to do something that took them years to learn to do and understand all in one sentence! How would you bid the shell station in my area? Are you sure they are the same size? Will it need more salt? Is there more traffic? Does the snow have to be moved off site? It's almost impossible to tell you what you should charge. Only you know what you need to make and your expenses will be different from most others.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

ALC-GregH;880254 said:


> It's going to be hard to get someone to tell you how to do your job. I know this is a place for learning and helping but to be honest, what your asking is for your competition to tell you how to do something that took them years to learn to do and understand all in one sentence! How would you bid the shell station in my area? Are you sure they are the same size? Will it need more salt? Is there more traffic? Does the snow have to be moved off site? It's almost impossible to tell you what you should charge. Only you know what you need to make and your expenses will be different from most others.


Very well said. I'm all for sharing knowledge and helping each other out, but with a post like this, where do you even begin?


----------



## kingkong1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry for the general questions. Im just starting out and don't want to under charge for the lots. They are the same size all are busy and no snow removal needed. I estimate one hour per lot. i charge about 100 per hour but i think thats very low for a gas station. Just curious to see what some other contractors are charging. These are def my accounts to plow so im not taking anyones business. They are owned by my family. I spent a lot on my setup and want to charge the fairly.


----------



## kingkong1 (Nov 3, 2009)

I was thinking 1-4 for 175 4-8 means two pushes at 350 8-12 at Three pushes 450. 80 to salt the lots. that includes sidewalks


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I always DOUBLE the time that I think it will take to plow. JMO


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

kingkong1;880295 said:


> I was thinking 1-4 for 175 4-8 means two pushes at 350 8-12 at Three pushes 450. 80 to salt the lots. that includes sidewalks


I think $175 is way to high for a gas station. if it takes you an hour and you want to make $100 an hour then charge $100. Simple as that. I neve have done a gas station but I did 5 fast food joints for 3 years and I was paid well for them, but there is traffic everywhere and most people dont stop, You have to be extra attentive on lots like this. Good luck


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

If you normally charge $100 an hour, why does it matter if it is a gas station or a salsa restaurant. $100 an hour is $100 an hour. Does it really matter if the gas station is more work? You are still chargin by the hour so you will end up billing whatever time it takes to do the job.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

:laughing::laughing: that pretty much sums up my thoughts on the matter of the OP


----------

